# Looking for red cherry shrimp in DFW or East Texas



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello,

Simply put, I am looking for red cherry shrimp for my 20 gallon long planted tank. I would like to get them introduced before I add fish.

Any local breeders for the red cherry shrimp? I would like to pickup instead of shipping in the Texas heat.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Raihana (Dec 7, 2011)

I know someone on Craigslist sells them but they're over in Fort Worth.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up Raihana. Is this someone you know or an add you read on Craig's list. 

I will see if I can find it online.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I know the seller in Fort Worth. His name is Vue. His setups are good and healthy. He also has Crystal Red Shrip. I was actually thinking of inviting him to the meeting since it's shrimp themed.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

digital_gods said:


> I know the seller in Fort Worth. His name is Vue. His setups are good and healthy. He also has Crystal Red Shrip. I was actually thinking of inviting him to the meeting since it's shrimp themed.


That is great. Could you PM me his contact info, or pass my info to him. I would like to see about some RCS while I am in town for the meeting.

Thanks,
Chris

Also, have you been working on your LED project?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

His name is Vue. I'll send you his number.

I haven't made much progress on the LED projet other than getting all the supplies needed. I pull my back musc last week so project has been delayed.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

If you can make the meeting next Sunday August 19th, and join the club, I would be happy to give you a few of my Red Cherry Shrimp. They may not be the purest of strains but they are great scavengers and pets. BTW, I have cherry shrimp in all 8 of my planted tanks and they even survive the voracious appetites of my tetras and corys.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

CrownMan said:


> If you can make the meeting next Sunday August 19th, and join the club, I would be happy to give you a few of my Red Cherry Shrimp. They may not be the purest of strains but they are great scavengers and pets. BTW, I have cherry shrimp in all 8 of my planted tanks and they even survive the voracious appetites of my tetras and corys.


Thank you, that is great. I would really appreciate it. I was able to join last month, and attended the meeting at Kim's. I will for sure be at this one.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

What are you looking for? I have Taiwan Red Shrimp, oebt shrimp, crs and yellows.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I was looking for a good beginner shrimp from a local hobbyist to add to my planted tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd also like some shrimp, lucky enough for me. my canister was no harmed and the water stained in it on my little medical boo boo. (I tired to pull my self up out of bed by using the tank stand and it fell over).


----------

